# how to feed goat with copra



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

how to feed goat with copra?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Zarafarm said:


> how to feed goat with copra?


Copra ... As in coconut by-product? Do you have the oil or the copra meal?


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

copra meal ..


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Never had any experience with Copra, though isn't it usually fed to horses? By how do you feed with copra do you mean how much do you give them, how to give it to them (like in grain or straight)?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is copra meal? Never heard of it. What is in it?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You really don't feed copra meal straight or alone. It's typically pricey for most users, but if you have access to it, it's a good protein source. Not as good as soy I would think but good nonetheless. I would personally mix copra meal, oats, barley, and soy together to create a real hot protein grain. I would then feed this to lactating does or growing kids. For bucks, wethers, and dry does I'd probably lean more towards just oats and copra as a daily feed. How much are you feeding currently?


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

copra meal can improve muscles in small ruminants also..


----------

